# Fresh water tank



## guyd (Apr 14, 2014)

Im new to rving went on a trip this weekend and hooked up to the campground water supply after the 1st day my fresh water tank filled up and started leaking at the water fill coupling someone at the campground said the tank should not fill up and I was wondering if there I a valve I my need to turn??.I have a 2004 coachman 5th wheel .


----------



## C Nash (Apr 16, 2014)

Where do you fill from?  My MH has a switch valve at the water supply to switch from fill to just straight in.  Welcome to the forum.


----------



## guyd (Apr 28, 2014)

thanks I will check.


----------

